# Problème connexion ethernet



## golum (16 Août 2012)

bonjour,

je viens d'acheter une apple tv 3,
j'ai également 2 ipad, 2 iphone, 1 imac
je voudrais donc faire communiquer tout ce petit monde,

en wifi tout se déroule comme le plan, pas de souci

sauf que ça m'arrangerait d'être en ethernet puisque c'est l'imac qui me sert de relai wifi et il n'est pas forcément toujours en marche

et là, ça se complique !

l'apple tv reconnait le réseau, elle obtient une adresse ip,
je peux écouter des radios, des podcasts,
mais je ne la vois plus depuis les ipad/iphone
alors que l'ipad voit bien la bibliothèque de l'imac

j'ai changé de câble ethernet et aussi de prise ... sans plus de succès

une idée ? une solution ?
merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Août 2012)

Je ne comprends pas très bien ton attente !
Le seul appareil qui puisse être connecté en ethernet avec ton ATV3 c'est ton iMac.
Les autres idevices n'ayant pas de connecteur ethernet ils ne pourront communiquer avec ton ATV3 (et donc ta TV) qu'en WiFi....
Qu'en dis tu ?


----------



## Larme (17 Août 2012)

Ça dépend.
L'Apple TV est connectée en Ethernet à quoi exactement ?


----------



## golum (17 Août 2012)

merci pour vos réponses,

l'apple tv est connectée à mon réseau local et l'ipad aussi donc,

j'avais cru comprendre que c'était suffisant, même si l'un était en ethernet et l'autre en wifi, pour qu'ils puissent communiquer

mon réseau local est composé d'une livebox (sagem v2), j'ai derrière un switch netgear qui alimentent toutes les prises de la maison
j'ai un airport express (ancienne génération) qui me permet d'avoir du wifi sur la moitié de la maison et l'imac couvre l'autre partie

petite précision, j'ai constaté aujourd'hui qu'un ipad connecté sur l'airport express ne voit pas l'apple tv qui est elle sur le wifi de l'imac 

pour info, j'ai placé l'apple tv en DMZ pour ne pas avoir de problème avec l'ouverture des ports, au moins pendant le temps des tests de mise en place

ça commence donc à devenir très restreint cette affaire !

bref, je voudrais pouvoir connectée mon apple tv en ethernet pour qu'elle soit autonome et pouvoir y accéder depuis n'importe quel "outil" connecté sur ce réseau.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Août 2012)

La connexion de ton ATV en ethernet peut être faite en câble ethernet  si pas trop de distance si non le plus sur consiste à utiliser des boitiers CPL.


----------



## golum (17 Août 2012)

j'ai essayé sur une prise plus proche et c'est la même chose,
ce qui est surprenant, c'est que l'apple tv se connecte, elle obtient une adresse ip, je peux lire les bandes-annonces, les podcastst, ... mais je perds le partage local !
:rose:


----------



## golum (4 Décembre 2012)

bonsoir,

j'avais un peu de temps aujourd'hui pour revoir mon installation,
j'ai fait la mise à jour de l'apple tv,

par contre, j'en suis toujours au même point,

est-ce que j'ai mal compris ? 
l'apple tv connectée en ethernet sur un réseau local ne peut-elle pas communiquer avec un ipad connecté en wifi sur ce même réseau local ?

merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------

